# The Greatest Whizzer Mechanic, Of Recent Years, Just Passed Away



## Goldenrod (Nov 18, 2021)

Al Blum was featured in the Whizzer DVD that I have been passing out to Whizzer owners.  He and I wrote a column for the newsletter because we met daily to solve Whizzer problems and I wanted to leave a record of his genius.  He had all the skills needed to build anything but he was also an artist with a personality that would only accept perfection.  I know that many of you are like he was so I thought that I would take a minute to say how much the hobby has improved me as a person.  This site helps us all bloom wherever we are planted in the world.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2021)

Didn’t know Al, but we have been blessed out here on the west coast by the Koehnke Brothers.
So, I understand your sentiments towards the passing of Al and the support of this hobby.
The Koehnke Brothers have been the go to guys for all things Whizzer around here for many decades.
Really couldn’t do it without their help and inspiration.
So here’s to the guys that keep those wheels turning.
You guys are the greatest!
Rest In Peace Al!
May the sound of a Whizzer engine ticking away, be eternal.


----------



## skeezer (Nov 18, 2021)

Vaya Con Dios Al Blum. The mark you left on our hobby is irreplaceable. In the short time I have been into Whizzers, I have come to realize how important you have been to the sport in the last 20-30 years. Who can take your place? Even though I have taught myself a lot in the last few years, I could never begin to know everything you forgot. Thanks for everything, Friend, who I never met.

Skeezer


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 19, 2021)

_HOLA TO THE GROUP! MY CONDOLENCES!* @Goldenrod I watched the dvd you shared whit me, I never meet him, in person, but I do share w you all you the loss of a fellow caber"*_


----------



## catfish (Nov 19, 2021)

Sad news. Lots of whizzer knowledge will be lost forever.


----------



## Barto (Nov 21, 2021)

Even more so, seems you lost. Friend - my condolences!


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 21, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, RIP Al. 
I knew Al for a long time. He came to my house 40 years ago with Bill Farrell to buy a Schwinn Phantom. 
Before I knew Al I used to see him at a lot of motorcycle events. One year at Cyclerama my wife and I were on a shuttle bus from remote parking. I looked out the window and saw Al and remarked to my wife that I did not know who he was but I had seen him at many many motorcycle events. The guy in the seat in front of us turned around and said that's Al Blum.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 21, 2021)

Goldenrod said:


> Al Blum was featured in the Whizzer DVD that I have been passing out to Whizzer owners.  He and I wrote a column for the newsletter because we met daily to solve Whizzer problems and I wanted to leave a record of his genius.  He had all the skills needed to build anything but he was also an artist with a personality that would only accept perfection.  I know that many of you are like he was so I thought that I would take a minute to say how much the hobby has improved me as a person.  This site helps us all bloom wherever we are planted in the world.



WHEN DID AL PASS AWAY? 
MAY HE REST IN PIECE ALONG WITH OTHER WHIZZER EXPERTS LIKE BOB BAKER, HARV MLC.
A BIG LOSS TO THE WHIZZER COMMUNITY.
ANY MEMORIAL PLANNED YET?
HE TAUGHT ME HOW TO ROLL FENDERS MORE THAN 30 YEARS AGO!
WES PINCHOT AKA FENDER DOCTOR EMERITUS


----------



## schwinnderella (Nov 22, 2021)

Al's gary nixon replica at 3:18


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 23, 2021)

Very sad to hear of Al's passing, My condolences to his family and to his dear friend Ray (Goldenrod). I am fortunate to have one of Al's Whizzer builds. A man from my area wanted a Whizzer built for his auto and petroliana collection. He did his research and hired Al to build his Whizzer.  The bike was shipped to Washington state from Al's shop where it was displayed in this man's collection until his passing in 2018. I purchased the bike from his estate and received a folder of all the build receipts and correspondence between him and Al. When I contacted Ray and told him I had one of Al's builds, he replied "then you have one of the best". I feel very fortunate to be the caretaker of a piece of Al's legacy. Thank you my friend, may you rest in peace.


----------

